# Killing 5inches or less on the doe hunt?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you think it is ethical to kill a buck with horns 5" or less on the doe hunt is ethical, or shooting a spike elk 5" or less on the cow hunt just wondering your view on this?


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldnt shoot a dink on a doe or cow tag simply because that isnt really what the tags were intended for as far as managment goes.
I beleive they are trying manage the male to female ratio on those hunts as well as reduce actual number of animals.
I personally am not a fan of shooting little baby bucks or spikes that are still wearing diapers.
But I wouldnt exactly talk smack to someone who does.
thats my .02cents


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

If I see horns and I have a tag for a female animal, I wouldn't pul the trigger. The reason this is legal is because someone could honestly shoot what they saw as a doe/cow only to find out that the critter had horns. So I would question someone if they had one down, but if I knew it was a male shooting would be unethical to me personaly. Very interesting question though  .


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it depends on the situation. A couple years ago, I had a cow elk tag for the South Slope Vernal area, and shot what I thought was a small cow. It ended up being an immature bull. I couldn't tell until I got right up to it to start cleaning. Had I known it was a baby bull, I would have chosen another animal, but impossible to tell. Those situations happen, and I won't condem anyone for that. However, If horns can definitely be seen, then I would definitely not shoot.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I will add my agreement to what has been said. I agree that the intent of the wording in the proclamation is to not penalize an honest mistake. And I agree that if you can identify a small bull let him grow and take another anamal.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

+1, I wouldn't.... But like mentioned before sometimes you just can't tell.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I popped a doe on an either sex hunt in Idaho when I was a teen ager. I went to gut it and saw little buttons on the head and different gear than I was expecting down below. It was legal for the tag so I guess it doesn't address the question. But the principle would seem that avoid it if you can, but if you don't/can't see the small spikes, then know you are legal and tag the animal.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Bucks that are 5 inches or less in november should be taken out of the gene pool, any way you can legally.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

redleg said:


> Bucks that are 5 inches or less in november should be taken out of the gene pool, any way you can legally.


Why? MOST of these smaller spikes are bucks that were born late, not bucks carrying 'weak' genetics. :?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Last year I hiked/stalked over a mile to a "cow" elk that had grown into a 5-6" "bull" by the time I got within 150 yards. :x From a mile away looking through the binoculars I was sure that it was a cow. I saw 13 different bulls (all under 150 yards) that day. Not a single cow could be found during the whole hunt!!! 

Oh, well. Needless to say I didn't shoot it. Ended up not filling the tag. I think that if you can tell it's a buck/bull, then you shouldn't shoot it while hunting a cow/doe tag.


----------

